# Forestville, MD-Sad Senior Male



## WiSunka (May 25, 2006)

I found this old man looking for someone else. He's a heartbreaker. They post NO information and have no email address. I'd say from the photo that he is submissive and definitely depressed. He doesn't even bother to acknowledge the person with the camera. He just doesn't care any more. 

The shelter says: <span style="color: #FF0000">WE ARE SO FULL RIGHT NOW!!! Dogs are 2 or 3 or 4 per kennel and the cat cages are full and we even have cats set up in the hallway!!</span>

Prince Georges County Animal Management Division
8311 DArcy Road
Forestville, MD 20747
Phone: 301-499-8300


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

talk about break a persons heart. Poor guy....


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh no, this is horribly sad. He looks like he hasn't been taken care of at all and that he's totally depressed. Please, can someone help this poor, poor senior. He deserves to spend the rest of his days in peace and happiness.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Awful. Poor boy. Does anyone know anything about the shelter?


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

Yea he's probably already dead.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

Shelter Website 


Petfinder Link


----------



## WiSunka (May 25, 2006)

I hope he's not dead and that someone can give him at least a little time.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

He's still listed on the Petfinder site. and on there website also.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

OMG, this poor boy...


----------



## WiSunka (May 25, 2006)

Bump...

Why aren't I rich so I can open a hospice for the seniors?????


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

I called and spoke to someone from this shelter. As it turns out, the dog was a stray and not in good shape, possibly hit by a car. Not available for adoption, but IS available to rescue only.

Are there any 'insiders' here who can find out more information? She was a bit reluctant to give me even that much.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Can we offer help to get this guy at least some veterinary help?


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

If anyone wants to call, ask for the rescue coordinator. I won't be able to call back tomorrow.

Phone: 301-499-8300


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

VGSR works with this shelter.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Bump


----------



## WiSunka (May 25, 2006)

Bump and a prayer that you have been seen by the vet.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

How can we help this boy?


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

any news?


----------



## bratmarine (Dec 20, 2002)

I will be calling the shelter ASAP to find out why they haven't contacted us about him


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

...maybe because they have him listed as an Australian Shepherd?


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Any updates from VGSR?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Anyone know anything about this poor boy yet?


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump until we know what is going on.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump for the sad sweetie!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Does anyone know what's going on with this baby?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Does anyone know what's going on with this baby?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

still listed; will PM bratmarine re him


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Just heard from VGSR contact that he did not do well on temp test.


----------



## Kaylas Mom (Oct 6, 2007)

How very sad. BUMP!


----------



## op4hoss (Sep 11, 2008)

If there is any thing i can do to help? please let me know?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

do you live near the shelter?


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------

